

Warrant for the account of a Lavabit customer - lwf
http://ia600908.us.archive.org/9/items/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204.docket.html

======
devilsenigma
I don't think they're shutting down over this warrant. This warrant doesn't
seem to be related to Snowden as it was executed on March 28 -
[http://ia800908.us.archive.org/9/items/gov.uscourts.mdd.2362...](http://ia800908.us.archive.org/9/items/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204.4.0.pdf)
Snowden's expose didn't happen until April/May

It seems a case about Child Pornography -
[http://ia800908.us.archive.org/9/items/gov.uscourts.mdd.2362...](http://ia800908.us.archive.org/9/items/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204/gov.uscourts.mdd.236204.3.0.pdf)

A Gag order would have come with a National Security related incident

~~~
nilved
Why does it need to be about Snowden? We haven't even verified that he
actually owned an account.

~~~
mahmud
Giving up the private details of a pedophile is not "to become complicit in
crimes against the American people", which is what the Lavabits letter stated.
So it's natural for us to infer something relating to the Snowden revelations.

~~~
nilved
Says you. That could be exactly what he meant.

------
intslack
This is not what lavabit is shutting down over:

>Court records show that, in June, Lavabit complied with a routine search
warrant targeting a child pornography suspect in a federal case in Maryland.
That suggests that Levison isn’t a privacy absolutist. Whatever compelled him
to shut down now must have been exceptional.

[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/lavabit-
snowden/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/lavabit-snowden/)

------
Spooky23
That's the way it's supposed to work.

The police can and should be able to get warrants to aid in the prosecution of
crime, with the oversight of an impartial judge interpreting the validity of
the request.

------
fiatmoney
My guess at the scenario:

This Joey006 warrant was "turn over everything you have for this email". Okey
dokey, it's all encrypted, here you go. The thing they shut down over was a
request to build in a backdoor that bypasses encryption altogether.

------
Untit1ed
So a valid warrant with a judge's oversight on the public record? Isn't this
what we're arguing _should_ be happening for internet searches?

------
gaadd33
Is this what they are shutting down over? It seems like its a fairly standard
warrant and quite limited in scope for both the seizure and the gag period.
I'm not quite sure what 4th amendment fight there would be over this.

------
greendata
This is an old warrant from April of this year. It's highly probably that this
is not the reason for the shutdown. We can't know for sure since Lavabit's
founder is, according to him, under gag order.

